# Remote software for mac??



## musiclover (Aug 3, 2003)

Hey folks!! I have a dear friend who lives 3 states away from me who is having a heck of a time with her mac. She is calling me for help cuz I am somewhat computer savy, but mostly just with windows, though I work in Linux/Unix as well. Anyways, I am wondering if there is an easy way for me to establish a remote connection to her computer from mine. All of the methods I have read about, involve host work on a terminal, and I think that this would be a bit much for her. I do have a mac at my place. Is there an easy way for us to set up a remote connection so I can help her out. All advice appreciated!!


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Just google "vnc on os x".

Need a VNC server on the remote machine, and a VNC client on yours.
Make sure to open firewall port and you should be good to go.


----------



## musiclover (Aug 3, 2003)

Yeah, I was looking into that. Unfortunately, to configure it on her computer would require some terminal work, and I am not too confident that she could follow my directions over the telephone. I was hoping for an easier option.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

musiclover said:


> Yeah, I was looking into that. Unfortunately, to configure it on her computer would require some terminal work, and I am not too confident that she could follow my directions over the telephone. I was hoping for an easier option.


Did you look at OSXvnc? http://www.redstonesoftware.com
Just double click to run and start, no command line stuff I am aware of. ($29.95)

There is also Apple Remote Desktop, but it costs more money.


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

Not to take away your desire for the remote s/w, but,,, if she has internet access, can she post her problems here, or send them to you in an email for you to translate, like a liaison?

As to her ability to follow your directions over the phone, what harm would there to try?


----------

